# 1440p Monitor 27"



## shipman88 (16. August 2013)

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
So billig wie es geht ~200€
 2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
Einen 4 Jahre alten 22" 1680x1050
 3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
GTX 770 Gainward Phantom 2GB
 4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Spiele Office
SC2 LoL und ab und zu die neuen Spiele die erscheinen.
 5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
Am besten 1440p 27" oder falls es sich für 200€ kein guter ausgeht 1920x1080 24"-27"


----------



## Coldhardt (16. August 2013)

Für 200 gibt's gar keinen 27" mit 1440p, da müsstest du mindestens ~500 investieren.

Vllt. Kriegst du ja nen LG IPS in 23" für 200.


----------



## shipman88 (16. August 2013)

Hm diese ganze Korea IPS kosten ja ca 250€ oder? Die sind doch 27" 1440p


----------



## Zakuma (16. August 2013)

Die Kosten eher so an die 300€ mit Shipping etc. pipapo für 200€ kauf dir lieber einen guten 23~24" 1080p hat man echt mehr was von ein Freund von mir hat sich ein 1080p! 27" für knapp 200€ gekauft der ist der letzte Bullshit miese Schwarzwerte und schlieren zieht der auch.


Also eher nicht zu Empfehlen


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (16. August 2013)

Würde auch einen 23-24"er mit 1080p empfehlen. Die Reserven, die deine Grafikkarte dadurch hat kannst du auch in Kantenglättung investieren womit dein Bild vermutlich sogar besser aussieht als mit 1440p.

Und wie meine Vorredner schon sagten: für 200€ kriegst du im 27"-Bereich eigentlich nichts - wenn dann nur Müll.


----------



## Defenz0r (16. August 2013)

Nimm den:

Asus PB278Q 68,6 cm LED-Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Es gibt zwar noch andere, z.B den Samsung, die haben aber z.B nen Input lag von 17ms
Pixelfehler wirst du haben  Außer du kaufst den Dell U2713HM der aber starke Ausleuchtungsprobleme hat und hohe Serienstreuung


----------



## shipman88 (16. August 2013)

Und welchen 24" 1080p Monitor könnt ihr mir vorschlagen bis 200€?


----------



## Defenz0r (16. August 2013)

Asus VS248H 61cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Oniris (17. August 2013)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Pixelfehler wirst du haben


 
Ich glaube mal gehört zu haben, dass Pixelfehler erlaubt sind, da soll es eine Toleranz geben.


----------



## soth (17. August 2013)

PRAD | Lexikon Monitor | Pixelfehlerklassen


----------



## Defenz0r (18. August 2013)

Nimm doch lieber den Viewsonic VP2770-LED 68,6 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Da hast du Vor-Ort Austauschservice und der ist besser als der Asus.


----------



## Painkiller (19. August 2013)

shipman88 schrieb:


> Und welchen 24" 1080p Monitor könnt ihr mir vorschlagen bis 200€?


 
Für deine 200€ bekommst du wirklich ein paar bessere Geräte als den Asus VS. 

LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Beide Geräte sind von den Farben her besser als der Asus. Der 237L ist noch einen Tick schneller von der Reaktionszeit als der 235P.


----------



## Performer81 (19. August 2013)

Der soll auch sehr ordentlich sein, Samsung 24" PSL Panel

Samsung S24B350TL LED, LED-Monitor


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (19. August 2013)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Nimm den:
> 
> Asus PB278Q 68,6 cm LED-Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> ...



Habe ihn auch und kann mich nicht beklagen


----------

